# Have you used Wellington Fragrances??



## canyonhorses (Oct 16, 2009)

Have any of you used Wellington Fragrances?  Did you like them?  I am needing to order FO's and they are pretty much cheaper than anyone else.
I also order from NaturesGardencandles.  Do you have any other suggestions.
Thanks
Paula


----------



## Mandarin (Oct 17, 2009)

What will you be using them for?  I can only speak of my experience with Wellington.  I did not care for anything that I ordered and never reordered.  I found that while some scents are nice in body products, I had zero success with soap.  Scents changed or disappeared altogether.  I don't know if I just hit scents that were all terrible.  I only ordered 12 fragrances.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered back when I was a newb and HATED every single FO. 

Now NG I love - I use them almost exclusively.


----------



## JeepNsoap (Oct 24, 2009)

*Wellington*

I am currently using some of their fragrance oils for my CP soap and have found that a few of them either morph during soaping or either do not afix themselves well in the soap and quickly fade.  Also there are a few that really don't own up to what you might think they smell like but that can be a good thing in soaping!--ie sugar cookie in the finished product smells like gingerbread and even turns a nice gingerbread color in the curing stage which was an added pleasant surprise for me!


----------

